# Extended Marine Forcast



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get a good extended marine forcast for the Gulf or does anyone know what it looks like for Wednesday, Thursday or Friday. Also any rigs report recent????? Thanks for the input


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I use reefcast and NOAA to get my wave forecasts etc. Looks like Wednesday might not be too good a day. It's getting better Thursday.

Seems like the rigs off the shelf are full of Blackfin from the sound of the reports. We were there 2 and half weeks ago and Ram had a ton of Blacks and some Yellows.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Wilkens weather and Impact are the ones I use. They are not free but are right 100% of the time.

The rigs have tuna (they always do), and by tuna I mean yellowfin and bigeye, and much bigger specimens on them. (100-150 pounders). October/November are probably some of the best months for rig fishing of the year for bigger fish.


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you know what Wilkens is saying for Friday and Saturday? I am tired of NWS. Yesterday NWS was showing 1-2 with 5 knot winds.. today they are showing 3-5's with 15-20 knots.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wilkens has a lot of data, but it appears good for Saturday. Winds shifting from NE to ESE at 10-12 knts, Wind waves 2-3', swells 1.5 - 2.0 ft with 6 sec period.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

MSYellowfin said:


> Wilkens has a lot of data, but it appears good for Saturday. Winds shifting from NE to ESE at 10-12 knts, Wind waves 2-3', swells 1.5 - 2.0 ft with 6 sec period.


 What does it look like for Thursday and Friday????


----------



## 11671 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Weather*

Here is what Impact Weather sez

*Extended Outlook (Valid: Friday, 4 Nov through Monday, 7 Nov):
*Friday, 04 November: Wind dec N-NE 10-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 1-4 ocnl 5 ft.
Saturday, 05 November: Wind bcmg E-ESE 10-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 2-5 ocnl 6 ft.
Sunday, 06 November: Wind E-ESE 12-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.
Monday, 07 November: Wind E-ESE 12-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 3-5 ocnl 6 ft.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Below is what Bouyweather.com's paid section has to say about Thurs/Fri, Wilkens is similar but harder to copy or repeat in brief report

Thursday
ght and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSW 6 to 7 knots 
Seas: ESE 3 feet at 6 sec.
Afternoon

Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSW 11 to 15 knots
Seas: ESE 3 feet at 5 sec.

Friday 11/4
Morning

Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NNW 15 to 20 knots
Seas: NW 3 feet at 4 sec.
Afternoon

Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NNW 11 to 15 knots
Seas: NW 2 feet at 4 sec.


----------

